# "AJIKING" Reels ???



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about "AJIKING" reels ?

Of course, they are an "Import" . . . Just curious !

*http://ajiking.com/home.html

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ajiking-Pro-Titanium-300X-Black-Spinning-Fishing-Reel-/250949994762?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6dc9090a

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ajiking-Pro-Titanium-300-Silver-Spinning-Fishing-Reel-/320775802327?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aafba4dd7*


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

ez2cdave said:


> Does anyone know anything about "AJIKING" reels ?
> 
> Of course, they are an "Import" . . . Just curious !
> 
> ...


Solo se dovessi andare a pescare il mare adriatico, mar Tirreno e il mar Ionio.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

BigWillJ said:


> Solo se dovessi andare a pescare il mare adriatico, mar Tirreno e il mar Ionio.


Fortunately, I have a Translator program, so I can go from Italian to English . . .

"Only if I had to go fishing on the Adriatic Sea, the Tyrrhenian Sea and the Ionian Sea."

Now, what are you inferring by that ?

Tight Lines !!!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

This link is a good read.

http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/diab9.html


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Orest said:


> This link is a good read.
> 
> http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/diab9.html


Thanks . . .

TIght Lines !


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

If you use Google Chrome it will translate it for you. No special program needed!!!

As an American, that is made with 100 % Italian parts.. I'd give this company some time and see if it enters the U.S. Market..the reels look pretty but only time will tell if the reels hold up. If you buy it and something goes wrong where will you get parts or send it for servicing? 

The Italian economy and government is in shambles right now with no light at the end of the tunnel.(Think Greece) My cousin just came here to this country at 55 yrs old looking to make a better life. Her son will graduate high school this June and will follow.. That's another story so I regress

The U.S. Reel market is Ruthless and the most competitive in the entire world. Italian companies are not competitive in anything they do in the US. Unless you are talking Lambrogini or Ferrari.

As far as fishing in some of those other countries...In conversations with some of my family there, Their resources have been depleted for many years I feel fishing there would be a waste of time. My cousin caught his first salt water fish with me this past summer. He is hooked and can't wait to get back and catch some more on our coast.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> If you use Google Chrome it will translate it for you. No special program needed!!!


I don't use Chrome . . .


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> The Italian economy and government is in shambles right now with no light at the end of the tunnel.(Think Greece) My cousin just came here to this country at 55 yrs old looking to make a better life. Her son will graduate high school this June and will follow.. That's another story so I regress
> 
> The U.S. Reel market is Ruthless and the most competitive in the entire world. Italian companies are not competitive in anything they do in the US. Unless you are talking Lambrogini or Ferrari.
> 
> As far as fishing in some of those other countries...In conversations with some of my family there, Their resources have been depleted for many years I feel fishing there would be a waste of time. My cousin caught his first salt water fish with me this past summer. He is hooked and can't wait to get back and catch some more on our coast.



Hmm . . . A Italian who can't even spell "Lamborghini" correctly . . . Really ?

Il tempo è breve, ma ci può essere ancora speranza per voi, il mio povero, ignorante piccolo amico!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

ez2cdave said:


> Hmm . . . A Italian who can't even spell "Lamborghini" correctly . . . Really ?
> 
> Il tempo è breve, ma ci può essere ancora speranza per voi, il mio povero, ignorante piccolo amico!


Ci risiamo


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

1BadF350 said:


> Ci risiamo


Non ho iniziato questo problema. Se continua, lasciare che i trucioli cadono dove possono.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Pizza


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

何地獄の話をしているの？


----------



## ShoreBird (Oct 29, 2002)

Never head of them, looks OK. Why not take a look at Akios.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

China Fish 2015 just ended. I did not notice the Ajiking company name. A complete list of exhibitors can be found at chinafishshow.org
There were a lot of spinning and conventional reels on display. It would be difficult to distinguish the manufacturers from the resellers.


----------

